# Westwater @1970 cfs



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Just another trip to share with all. This is my lowest run and probably the most favorite. The rapids are a bit more technical, but the waves still have a nice punch. Make sure to make the right to left pull on Skull, or else you will be grinding the Skull wall

Westwater 2000 cfs April 2012 - YouTube

Alex


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice video...thanks for sharing; seems everyone is asking questions about flows this year and these images are are better than words. I also like Westwater in lower flows....about 4K is my favorite.....only downside can be the upriver winds heading to the takeout. Cheers


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

The playboating is really fun as well at this level. It felt like full on summer down there.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Great vid! Westy has fun play at low flows. It could get interesting in late July, early August before the monsoons start to hit.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

I watched this on YouTube last night before seeing your post here. One question... in Skull you went way left, and squeezed through those 2 rocks, is that so you didn't drag the wall river right?

How big is the rafts you guys were using?

DanCan


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

That's my 16 footer and yes, you got to hit that slot otherwise the left current pushes you into Skull and the right wall. I guess you could try to squeeze to the left of Skull, but it didn't look easy.

The route I took was actually pretty simple and the one we all usually take (Right to left). Just got to start pulling as soon as you clear the left current.


----------



## Tripp (May 22, 2005)

Hey. Nice video. What kind of mount/pivot system were you using for the Go-Pro? It looked much better than the generic helmet mount shots.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Tripp, my friend (the one you see in the video) put the GoPro on a hiking stick with the attachment. Then you just pivot the hiking stick around you to get that perspective. I didn't bring my tripod mount that I usually have.


----------



## Sombeech (Mar 14, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Hey. Nice video. What kind of mount/pivot system were you using for the Go-Pro? It looked much better than the generic helmet mount shots.


Alex is correct, it's the seatpost mount for bikes, mounted to a trekking pole. It's by far my favorite mount. 

It will also get interesting shots like this, looking at the whole raft from the other side of the wave 

A few more shots http://www.bogley.com/forum/showthread.php?62916-Westwater-March-2012-lt-2-000-cfs


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

*Only 12'ers?*

A friend of mine just called in this morning to secure a Westie permit for the end of June, and she said the ranger warned her that they might only be allowing 12 foot rigs or smaller because of expected extreme low flow.

I know <30% snowpack is super bad, but does anyone have experience or insight as to restricting launches? Has this happened before? When has Westwater gotten so low in the past that larger boats really can't fit?

The lowest I've seen it is 1400, and it was still very doable, so I'm interested in what anyone has to say.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have never heard of a permitted run being limited to boats a certain size or smaller. I thought Lodore and Yampa were bad enough with their regulations on the number of chambers required to float (I can't take my cutthroat). 

I can understand their fear and the reality is they will be charged with the rescue and cleanup of any abandoned gear. I could also see a wrapped or pinned boat in the Skull area causing a major hazard. That said, seems a little nanny-statish. Not really sure their job is to protect us from ourselves to that level.

Not gonna be a good year for commercial companies if they are reduced to 12 foot boats. A blast for the passengers but a lot lower guide-to-client ratio. 

Anybody know the minimal flows that are legally required from the dams upstream?

Phillip


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I'd be surprised if limits like that were put into place. However, in all fairness, I know the rangers got their 14' Downriver boat after the really low water in 2002.

Fact is, in 2002, I ran it numerous times in a 16' NRS cat and 16' Avon Pro, all the way down to 1,250 cfs. Those boats would just barely squeeze through on the right between Skull Rock and the wall -- but they made it. 

I also saw 18' commercial boats run the right slot at that level. They sometimes did that because running left of Skull Rock gets a bit tricky, due to the holes that develop at those low levels. But it can be done either way in big boats. Just don't expect to look dignified if things don't go exactly the way you plan.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

My boating partner has been on it at under 1000. He took a 16' Riken and the ranger at the put in was skeptical that it would fit. When he got to Skull he just pulled the oars in and let it squeeze through against the wall like 'poop through a shoot'. He said that his 18' might not have made it.

Dan


----------



## lookinathesun (Feb 20, 2008)

I was down there a couple weeks ago with a big group at 1900-2000. We had a few 10-14 foot rafts, an IK, and a monster 18' NRS cat. We all made the tight move to the left or slipped through the right chute, except for the big cat. The cat got a tube in the right chute against the wall and one on the rock and was basically stuck there as the rest of us watched from the eddy below formulating a rescue plan.
After about thirty seconds of flailing and jumping, the cat crew forced the right tube down into the chute current. Since the left tube was on a rock, this made the whole 18' boat stand up and flip tails over heads. The boat and crew got flushed into the room, but at low water the Room of Doom was more convenient than a real problem since it coralled up the boat, people and gear. Everyone was fine, but obviously a super-wide 18' boat is not a good low water option...


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

lookinathesun said:


> I was down there a couple weeks ago with a big group at 1900-2000. We had a few 10-14 foot rafts, an IK, and a monster 18' NRS cat. We all made the tight move to the left or slipped through the right chute, except for the big cat. The cat got a tube in the right chute against the wall and one on the rock and was basically stuck there as the rest of us watched from the eddy below formulating a rescue plan.
> After about thirty seconds of flailing and jumping, the cat crew forced the right tube down into the chute current. Since the left tube was on a rock, this made the whole 18' boat stand up and flip tails over heads. The boat and crew got flushed into the room, but at low water the Room of Doom was more convenient than a real problem since it coralled up the boat, people and gear. Everyone was fine, but obviously a super-wide 18' boat is not a good low water option...


Wow! Did you get any video of that???


----------



## headtrip (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll be pissed if the rangers impose a size limit. I've taken my 16' Avon at 1500, it's no problem if you know how to row a boat. Multiple trips down normal flow westwater does little for people low water boating ability, so it may be fun to hang out in the room and watch the mess and catch beers floating by.


----------



## lookinathesun (Feb 20, 2008)

Not a single video in the whole group.
Too bad, biggest flip I've ever seen.


----------



## High Combat Roller (Jun 13, 2007)

*Good times. Margaritas hit the spot.*

Hell yeah! Loved the trip.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

awesome hope i get to hit it this year!


----------

